# Not Surprised



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/breaking-china-announces-tariff-hike-us-products


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Not surprised at all. Not sure what the endgame is but this market doesn’t know whether to poop or go blind.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mn at 170 LOL

150 if it don't freeze until nov


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So why even post it and give credence to it if you are not surprised?

We talk the big talk about not wanting any Chinese junk, we let China steal our intellectual properties, but when it comes to their yen we are nothing but harlots.

Half of the grain farmers out there would sell their soul to the Chinese yen....but yet talk tough about Chinese junk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> So why even post it and give credence to it if you are not surprised?
> 
> We talk the big talk about not wanting any Chinese junk, we let China steal our intellectual properties, but when it comes to their yen we are nothing but harlots.
> 
> ...


I agree, I'm just not smart enough to figure out an alternative. Unfortunately a wide majority of grain farmers need this market to rebound or it's gonna be lights out for them. Personally, we can hang on for a while longer, but there's only so many places a guy can cut corners. My wife said she had a paraprofessional at school tell her she was tired of these farmers complaining about prices. Her solution was if we didn't like it just grow something different.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I agree, I'm just not smart enough to figure out an alternative. Unfortunately a wide majority of grain farmers need this market to rebound or it's gonna be lights out for them. Personally, we can hang on for a while longer, but there's only so many places a guy can cut corners. My wife said she had a paraprofessional at school tell her she was tired of these farmers complaining about prices. Her solution was if we didn't like it just grow something different.


I understand what you are saying Paul....but the truth is that this country overproduces grain by a very large number. We live in a different world with a global economy and it is going to be a very tough adjustment period for many folks farming grain.....just as it has been for many dairy farmers. I don't know what the answer is, but one thing is for sure. If you are a grain farmer, you had better be thinking about and considering some form of diversification. That is how many will survive this change that is coming. I think that the "lights out" that you alluded to, will be a blessing to those that survive and a curse to those that can't.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hard to change the gameplan after the government changes the game. Someone recently suggested all our beef acres in Alberta be switched to grain production as beef was not sustainable here. Bet 1/2 of alberta would blow away if that happened. These tariffs are just awful to plan around and diversification won't help if it's the next thing to have a tariff put on.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/china-will-raise-tariffs-beef-pork-trump-calls-companies-home


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Hard to change the gameplan after the government changes the game.


The game should have been changed many many years ago and the gameplan was based on a economic lie, but a gutless administration just turned the other cheek and pretended like this country wasn't being raped and plundered. Now someone wants to do something about it and the price of doing so is much more costly now. Many want to correct wrongs and talk tough as long as it doesn't affect their wallet.....but sometimes it does. Then that changes all of that tough talk. Sometimes correction comes at a price. It's a bitter cup and only the strong can drink.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> The game should have been changed many many years ago and the gameplan was based on a economic lie, but a gutless administration just turned the other cheek and pretended like this country wasn't being raped and plundered. Now someone wants to do something about it and the price of doing so is much more costly now. Many want to correct wrongs and talk tough as long as it doesn't affect their wallet.....but sometimes it does. Then that changes all of that tough talk. Sometimes correction comes at a price. It's a bitter cup and only the strong can drink.
> 
> Regards, Mike


As in any business field or industry a small percentage of them have to fail, i would think less then a few percent of the real farmers. I don't think that a correction is the only problem here though. It may turn out to be an massive wealth transfer also from the multi generational farms and ranches, that there may no recovering from. A price yes, but not correction at any price or there will be nothing left but large corporate farms after the chaos.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> As in any business field or industry a small percentage of them have to fail, i would think less then a few percent of the real farmers. I don't think that a correction is the only problem here though. It may turn out to be an massive wealth transfer also from the multi generational farms and ranches, that there may no recovering from. A price yes, but not correction at any price or there will be nothing left but large corporate farms after the chaos.


Tell that to the U.S. dairy farmers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

local dairy family sent 2 boys to penn state to get an ag education . They are real good with cows and got jobs with mega dairy in upper Midwest one as a nutritionist other as a farm manger &#8230;. One came in for our county fair last month . He said the mega dairies are gobbling everything up ,fueled by cheap cattle and feed and it is AAAAAL supported by foreign investors .

Wife and I were at the FARMER OWNED DFA coop meeting 2 weeks ago and a big wheel stood p and said DFA will start to bottle Almond Milk &#8230;..


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I totally agree Mike, was thinking of them in my last comment.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> He said the mega dairies are gobbling everything up ,fueled by cheap cattle and feed and it is AAAAAL supported by foreign investors .


Well as a foreign investor would you rather put your money into your country's debt or US farmland/dairies? Before you answer that, perhaps a little chart and some info might help, about 'negative' debt.





  








NegativeDebt




__
r82230


__
Aug 26, 2019








The total negative debt is north of 17 trillion the last I read (was only 12 trillion in June of this year, from which this chart is showing data from and 5 trillion in May of this year). Germany just issued some 10 year bonds, with a negative 64 basis points (100 basis points equal 1%). Don't forget inflation could also erode the principle (eg. buying power :angry. Last I knew they aren't making any more farmland. So what's a person to do in the European nations, besides go west (to the soils of the US)? In 10 years what do you think will be worth more, your negative German bond or US farmland?

Don't shoot me, I'm just pointing out a possible reason.

Larry


----------

